# My visit to Gerard Schmidt's nursery!



## JeanLux (Sep 20, 2009)

Last friday, I had a one-day trip to Nalinnes in Belgium to the nursery of G. Schmidt (Amazone-Orchidées =>http://www.amazoneorchidees.be/ ) !

Some pics showing the plants that found their way back with me to Luxembourg!




from left to right:
niveum ang thong with bud
Wössner Vietnam Star ( vietn X roth) ls +/- 45 cm
Otogozen with bud (bellatulum X S. Gratrix)
Woluwense (niveum x roth) 
Hung Sheng Sweet (wenshanense X emersonii) 2 spikes





sukhakulii
In charm Harmony (primulinum X hangianum) with bud
Bulb. echinolabium
Iantha Stage, 1 bloom, 1 bud with a lot of sukh.
Iantha Stage diff. cult. should have larger roth like flowers
Saint Armel ? ( St. Swithin x armen.)



bloom Iantha Stage 

Hope to be able to show pics of the blooms soon ! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 20, 2009)

Great buys, jean...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2009)

nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 20, 2009)

Splendid purchases, Jean!!! Congrats, we are waiting for photos of blooms...


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2009)

I think I remember a post suggesting that someone had no room left for more plants!!!!. Nice purchases.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 20, 2009)

Yup, nice buys Jean!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2009)

They all look very healthy.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> I think I remember a post suggesting that someone had no room left for more plants!!!!. Nice purchases.


I agree, nice purchases. When someone wakes up and makes importing hangianum legal, I'm going to go broke!  There's alway room for more orchids!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> I think I remember a post suggesting that someone had no room left for more plants!!!!. Nice purchases.




I went there with the intention to buy brachies, but once in the nursery, you know its a completely different situation! When I saw a blooming vietn x roth :drool:! then this strong Woluwense, where mine had just died away, that cool cochlo x hang bloom, and then Iantha Stage, I needed one of those (and Gérard offered me this one), ......! Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 22, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I went there with the intention to buy brachies, but once in the nursery, you know its a completely different situation! When I saw a blooming vietn x roth :drool:! then this strong Woluwense, where mine had just died away, that cool cochlo x hang bloom, and then Iantha Stage, I needed one of those (and Gérard offered me this one), ......! Jean



Is it me or have I / we heard and said very similar or word exact at one time or another ?????? Doesn't matter Jean, we believe you.


----------



## emydura (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice plants amongst those. I'm jealous of your roth x vietnamense. Should be a cracker. I had a mdeium size seedling but it went downhill quick.

David


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful, healthy plants. You chose well! It will be fun when they bloom!! Can't wait to see the pics! I agree, there is always room for more plants!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 17, 2009)

SAlut Jean , 

Well done !! - have you got pictures from Gerhard's greenhouses?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

Salut Uri! no, unfortunately not, I was too busy selecting and discussing with him!!! Did you see the video on his web-site? Jean

=> http://www.amazoneorchidees.be/


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice shopping trip purchases Jean! Looking forward to seeing the blooms. :clap:


----------

